# What are the advantages of Windows 7 over Vista



## trt740 (May 3, 2009)

I'm finally gonna get off my dead ass and move to a new os most likely around September  and know very little about Vista or 7


----------



## thraxed (May 3, 2009)

fancier interface, a few new apps, but as for code with sp2 release, there about identical.   Be more interesting to hear what the cons are other then punkbuster.


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2009)

Keep ya eye on win 7 as it's been looking very positive a lot more than Vista has been.  As win 7 should of been out  some months by September comes keep your ears open to what people saying and if your hardware config is like theirs as that will give you a better experience when you do get to pick a OS.  But in IMO Win 7 is the way to go.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2009)

I'm just wondering if I shouldn't just go vista when seven comes out because of the price drop.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 4, 2009)

If you really wanna see how 7 compares to vista, download 7 and install it on a different machine and take it for a test spin.
7 doesn't seem to want to use as much system resources as vista does though.


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Start bar is awesome!

It's just easier/better than vista IMO.


----------



## xenos (May 4, 2009)

> I'm just wondering if I shouldn't just go vista when seven comes out because of the price drop.



I doubt there will be much of a price drop, thats the thing with software you can just stop selling it without having to worry about shifting warehouses full of it 

Windows 7 'feels' better to use, Vista isn't much slower in tests but you also have the advantage of DirectX 11, plus the XP mode if you go up to the Professional version, which shouldnt be too dear.

Sorry to threadjack, but in the realms of Server OS's which I have to purchase very soon, does anybody have any advice on 2003 or 2008? I dont need any of the extra features like exchange, but defo cant use home server. Can anybody weigh up the advantages of 2008 please? How long does 2003 support have left to run? Is there a Windows 7 Server coming?

Thanks


----------

